# Carpet racing in Memphis, TN ?



## Three (Feb 18, 2005)

No, I don't want to race carpets.  , but would like to race my 1/12 scale somewhere local without having to drive several hours. Thanks.


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

go to NASHVILLE AREA RC RACERS.com they have a site that tells you whats going on in tenn.


----------

